
What are the most stressful places in Boston? We’re about to find out - robg
http://www.betaboston.com/news/2015/10/29/citywide-study-will-map-the-effect-of-stress-on-the-brain/?p1=Main_Headline
======
caseyf7
Finally Harvard and MIT students can prove who's more stressed!

------
Eric_WVGG
I’m imagining a map of Boston painted red and a single green point over the
one bar in Boston that doesn’t have a television on

